# Auction Zip  results don't look good.



## Sped Man (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow! Not many bikes met their reserves.  Did any of you guys bid today on any of those bikes? What did you think of those bikes being offered? Any concerns? I personally like the Mead Ranger with all those Schwinn Autocycle parts. Nice.....

http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-catalog/catalog_R3E2OBGDBQ?displayNum=100


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Jan 3, 2016)

The guy didnt realize that he pick a wrong hobbie and youre not going to make any money lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2016)

From what he said, if someone gets close to a reserve that he will be able to send out a second chance offer at the price they bidded.  I really liked the Zep, pretty cool and you don't see them around or for sale.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 3, 2016)

Just watched the whole thing online. Felt sorry for the seller, lot of good bikes, hardly any bids at all, and those few bids were way low. Maybe 3 or 4 total sales. Probably not the best place or method to sell those bikes.


----------



## JKT (Jan 3, 2016)

seemed like total waste of time for the auctioneer....


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, it was good advertising for the bikes that didn't sell.  I'm buying a 38 Bluebird from him right now.  I really don't need the bike but will compare it to the one I own and keep the best one.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 3, 2016)

wrong time of year to try and make big money sales


----------



## chitown (Jan 3, 2016)

Lot 2 is an interesting Manton & Smith built Ranger. I've never seen that version before. Very cool.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2016)

*m&s mead ranger*



chitown said:


> Lot 2 is an interesting Manton & Smith built Ranger. I've never seen that version before. Very cool.




Postwar version.


----------



## 4scuda (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never seen an auction where a bid is within the auction estimate and still doesn't meet reserve.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a feeling reserves were set at near full retail. I did bid on a bike that was known to me but didn't make reserve. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2016)

Do you care to let us know which one?  Just curious


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 3, 2016)

Some neat stuff there but clearly someone needs to drop the reserve prices a bit.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2016)

I see this auction as a great advertisement for his company, I am sure Joe got a lot more sold than most might realize. I am not worried about Joe being in the right hobby, and really not worried about his future in the business.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 3, 2016)

http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-lot/Dayton-20-Bicycle_06A43CB87D/

I like these 20 inch ones but I have bought a few Schwinn typhoons in the past and no one wants to buy them when I need to get rid of them so I hate buying 20 inch kids bikes now. I would have gone $100 on this guy but after figuring in shipping its more of a wallet ache than I would want to deal with. 

There were a lot of nice bikes though but like what was already said- not a good time to be selling bikes especially at retail prices


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 3, 2016)

Very poor detailed info on the bikes like what year are they , how much repo crap is on them etc.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 3, 2016)

*Looks may be deceiving*

True story, one time this smokin hot chick from the bar took me to her place and we ended up in the shower. Things were getting heavy and then, the music stopped and the record scratched! Her eyebrows dissapeared!! She had them before and now they are gone! I hauled as out of there! Ahe looked like Sugorney Weaver in Alien 2 when she shaves all her hair. I ran out of there. 

The moral of the story is never fall for a smokin chic from a bar cause once you wash them they start to get real ugly real fast. I have learned my lesson in buying bikes. I will only buy original finsih bikes cause there is no make-up on their skin.

How about Sigourney Weaver in Ghostbusters. Smokin!!! Ill be her keymaster anytime!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2016)

There were some unrestored bikes there but to keep the sexual metaphors going, reserve price auctions are like sex with a condom, its just not nearly as exciting.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> There were some unrestored bikes there but to keep the sexual metaphors going, reserve price auctions are like sex with a condom, its just not nearly as exciting.




There were some unrestored bikes there but to keep the sexual metaphors going, reserve price auctions are like sex with a condom, its just not nearly as exciting and it takes more than a minute.


----------



## slick (Jan 3, 2016)

He should let mortijon part them out on ebay. Lol. Toooo sooon?  Lol

They are restored, afterall. They don't count right?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2016)

slick said:


> He should let mortijon part them out on ebay. Lol. Toooo sooon?  Lol
> 
> They are restored, afterall. They don't count right?




That's the funniest thing you have said in a while...lmao!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 4, 2016)

I think the telltale sign that things were not going so well was the desperation in his "free" ads on ebay . Maybe karma is real?


----------



## morton (Jan 4, 2016)

4scuda said:


> I've never seen an auction where a bid is within the auction estimate and still doesn't meet reserve.




Agreed..."auction" seemed to me more like an ebay event.

I previously posted on a different site that I thought estimates were too low in many cases. Even the high estimate on 2 or 3 of them would have been under what I thought the bike would bring.

I'm strapped for cash at the moment or I would have bid the minimum on some of the bikes but since bidding the estimate didn't win some of the bikes, it doesn't really matter.  

Just sayin'


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 4, 2016)

Joe is a member of the Cabe. If you attend any of the East Coast swaps you will probably see him a couple times a year. Seems kinda lame to be so negative in a public forum and such a small hobby.  

-AJ


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 4, 2016)

This is constructive criticism at best. If you want top dollar for a bicycle you have to have a good description. If you dont there is a chance It wont sell. Im a member of the CABE also. If I give you a crappy description of a bike it wont sell for me either and I will get flak for it also. My name is Joe too. Im sure Joe is a great guy, but this is about auction results and why things didnt sell.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 4, 2016)

I do find it strange that an expected value/bid range is given with each listing but reserves are not aligned, but I don't find it strange that Joe (or any seller) would want a retail number on his wares.
Something I have experienced is that restored bicycles are harder to move and take longer to move and particularly how it's restored and represented is as essential as market exposure, saturation, desirability trends, format, and of course price.
Reason why is that with restored, you're not selling real, so it matters how close you are to that.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 4, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> My name is Joe too..




Thank you! I needed a laugh .


----------



## barracuda (Jan 4, 2016)

Okay, who won the Hudson?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 4, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Very poor detailed info on the bikes like what year are they , how much repo crap is on them etc.



Agreed. ...also on the restored ones, I'd like to know who restored them... that makes a huge difference if some schlock did it.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 4, 2016)

Schrock. My names Schrock. What do you have against Schrocks. Oh wait a minute you said schlock never mind.........







Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Agreed. ...also on the restored ones, I'd like to know who restored them... that makes a huge difference if some schlock did it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4scuda (Jan 4, 2016)

The other strange thing was when you bid a pop up would come up saying your chances are better if you bid 80 percent of high estimate.  It would seem to go without saying you have a better chance if you bid more.


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2016)

its a sign of the times,nothing stays the same,especially in the collector world,its a continuing change,a friend of mine who restored alot of high end bikes,was very busy untill a couple years ago,i dont think he has done a bike in a couple years,ppl move on,get different interests,watch the collector caf auctions,95 percent of the time u can buy a bone car for way less than building it


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

..coulda, shoulda, woulda....


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2016)

sign of the times


----------

